# how nice ~ best pigeon rings~~



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

pls see the picture ~ we are the factory who production pigeon rings and bird rings . we can production personal rings . any quetion pls contact : [email protected]


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

The designs are nice and cheap, but isn't it a bit expensive to ship from china to canada?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

is there a minimum number you must order ??

what would be the *minimum number* of rings you would consider an order before shipping ???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

whytwings said:


> is there a minimum number you must order ??
> 
> what would be the *minimum number* of rings you would consider an order before shipping ???


THIS..and do you get free shipping if you order a certain amount?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

i saw this website alone time ago, they make custom rings also but the shipping cost looks expensive.


----------



## SamanthaBrooke (Jun 24, 2011)

I love the custom bands, I'd like these for my rare colors...I'll look into it but shipping and time for them to be made I probably wouldn't be able to use them until next year.

I inquired about custom bands with name and number for 100 bands which will last me forever but I'm sure it would save money to get more then less...
I picked the purple plastic over aluminum with is probably the most expensive but oh well, they don't have a sizing chart, I think my wests wear a 10 in NPA bands...


----------



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

HAhaha ```yes ``usual we send the rings to customers by DHL . if you want cheaper way . we can send by POST . but it's need more times . it's depend on yourself ``


----------



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

*if you want by DHL .it's 25usd . if by post ``need 8usd ```to your there ``*



Pigeonfriends said:


> The designs are nice and cheap, but isn't it a bit expensive to ship from china to canada?


if you want by DHL .it's 25usd . if by post ``need 8usd ```to your there ``


----------



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

*hah ``*



whytwings said:


> is there a minimum number you must order ??
> 
> what would be the *minimum number* of rings you would consider an order before shipping ???


hi `` the MOQ is 100pc . we can print anything on the rings . shipping we have anyway . have expensive way with fast ``and cheaper way with slow ``


----------



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

Pls check ``this is our other model rings ```the more the cheaper ```i am sure ``the price is cheaper than your country ```and with high quality ~~
























the MOQ is 100pc . can according to your request . and shippimg is have cheaper and DHL .


----------



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

this is hot rings `


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you make any like the ones they use in the Middle east ?


----------



## pigeon ring (May 24, 2012)

*yes ``we make more middle east rings `*



Nkloft said:


> Do you make any like the ones they use in the Middle east ?


we have more customer in the middle east ```your there have more big customer ```


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you Post some pictures of the ones they use there ?


----------

